# My First Infrared



## JamesD (May 30, 2006)

Also my first stab at dodging, and I almost got it right!  Thanks for the help, Sky!







What do you think, Terri? Charlie? Anyone?


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 30, 2006)

It has a gorgeous look. In the terms of whats going around now it is luminescent.  The clouds remind me of old time black and white with a heavy red filter.  I like it but don't send me any. rofl


----------



## terri (May 30, 2006)

Gorgeous!  You used a #25 red filter, is that right?

So happy it worked. :cheer:


----------



## JamesD (May 30, 2006)

Yeah, a red #25.  I forgot to up it from ISO 200 to 360.  I believe it was around f/8 at about 1/30 second.  24mm prime on the Canon AE-1P.  The grain in the actual print is incredible; it adds to the feel of the image in a way the scan just can't show.

I'll probably scan the color version, which I took at the same time with a 24mm, and upload it later today to compare.  It's a world of difference.

I'm going to reprint it, and try to get the dodging around the windshield area better... you can see where I was off with it below the black around the windshield.  I'll also burn around the prop tip in the upper right corner.  Like I said, this was my first serious attempt at manipulation under the enlarger.  The windshield, engine cowling, and the window were all completely black in the first print.  I wound up having to lighten them up a full stop... meaning I had to do the nose and engine areas during one 45-second exposure, and the window during a second 45 second exposure.  It's trickier than I thought it'd be.

Also, I printed with a #4 filter on Ilford MCIII variable-contrast paper.

Further also:  I've got two or three images, which I didn't like quite as well, but I'll wind up printing.  I'm shifting my focus from web-display to wall-display.  Hopefully it'll key my attention up so I make better images... and have something to hang on my wall and maybe enter in contests.  Then, there's always the arts & crafts fair in July....


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 30, 2006)

Go for it kiddo, you cant beat festivals... lots of person to person feed back and the girls aint bad either...


----------

